# Can i buy baby over the counter oral thrush medication?



## Berniep

Hi,
last night we noticed Jack has oral thrush so i dedcided i would take him to the dr's this morning. This morning came and we didn't make it to the dr's cause hubby is at work and both myself and our eldest some have woken up with a tummy bug and there is no way i can leave the house. The dr's only do appts on a morning that can be made last min so i can't even get hubby to take him when he finishes work at teatime. Can hubby buy over the counter oral thrush treatment for him from the chemist on the way home or do i need to hope i'm well enough to take him to the dr's in the morning? x


----------



## leahsbabybump

no huni dont think so as far as im aware it prescription only. My little boy had thrush when he was a baby and had to get a script though that was almost 6 years ago :-/ they give you these little drops you have to put in their mouth or they did back then so much seems to have changedbetween now and then though so imnot sure :-/


----------



## LoraLoo

nope, prescription only xx


----------



## RainbowGift

In the US you need a prescription. Unless you are going to use gentian violet, which can be hard to find and which stains your baby's mouth purple. Are you breast feeding?


----------



## summer rain

daktarin oral gel is not prescription only and TBH I'd recommend that over nystan/nystatin anyday xx


----------



## Berniep

Thanks ladies, no i'm not breastfeeding Rainbow gift, i'll give daktarin a try, its worth a go especially if we can't get to the dr's again 2moro x


----------



## summer rain

They may say to you daktarin isn't advised for under 4-6 months this is because of the choking risk if not used properly as opposed to any problem with the ingredients, some of my LOs have been prescribed it soon after birth. With the daktarin for a baby you need to disregard the instructions and apply about a fingertip full with your finger if you do this it is perfectly safe and effective xx


----------



## hayleygirl1

I'd get your OH to go to the Pharmacy and speak to the pharmacist, they might be able to recommend something without getting a prescription. Zachary had oral thrush and we took him to the walk in centre and got drops for it, he had to have 3 prescription of the stuff to get rid of it!! the 3rd time i just rang my docs and asked for a repeat prescription of it!!
I hope you can get sorted with it, if all else fails get your OH to take LO to the walk in centre, they should be open when he's finished work.


----------



## Cattia

Daktarin oral gel is far better than most stuff they prescribe. I used to send my husband to get it say it was for him ad they wouldn't sell it to me for a baby. It got rid of thrush that both my daughter and I had.


----------



## Laurenmomma

I think because he's under 6 months the chemist would send u to a doctor anyway x


----------



## LoraLoo

By the way, HV's can prescribe for oral thrush :thumbup: if you tell her you are both poorly im sure she'd come out xx


----------

